# Shooting out of a residence?



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

Need help settling an argument we had on Easter....legal to shoot deer (or whatever) from a residence as long at its 450 feet from another occupied residence?

Just tried to find it in the rules but couldn't. If you've got the quote or webpage that will help settle it!

thanks (you know how silly these can be!)


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

It is in the rules. Most situations a House=Raised platform , page 32. Or could be a blind if it is not off the ground, such as shooting out of the garage. 

So if you can legally hunt from a raised platform you can shoot from the house. ALL other rules apply (Orange, 450ft. rule etc.)


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

Drisc13 said:


> Just tried to find it in the rules but couldn't. If you've got the quote or webpage that will help settle it!


 
It isn't in the rules because the rules do NOT prohibit it. So, no web page.

Look at the flip side, defy somebody to show you where the rule exists that prohibits it.:lol:


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

A friend in the NLP has an enclosed back porch with a sliding window facing the three bird feeders and 2 acres of woods. It has a small heater and table with 3 chairs. His wife laughs and calls it his deer blind. Now it all makes sense.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

If vacant property is purchased adjoining state land, and then the landowner builds within 100' of property, is the 450' law enforceable, or is the state land land grandfathered?
With the complexity, and detail of some blinds I have seen, I can see someone trying to say that what in reality is a deer blind, could be called a residence.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

To the best of my knowledge 450' is 450'. Our house is next to a stategame area. the land was state before the house was there. the 450' applys to anyone that hunts the stateland. Target shooting is ok though  I hunt within 450' and never have complained when others have since we do it ourselfs.


----------

